# Probleme bei der Instalation ! Mainboard defekt



## janosch (24. März 2004)

HI!

Ich versuche schon seit einiger Zeit Linux auf meinen neuen Rechner zu installieren jedoch funktioniert dies nicht. Egal ob es SUSE, Mandrake, Gentoo oder Debian ist.,immer bekomme ich während der Installation CRC Fehler oder das System hängt sich gleich ganz auf z.B. SuSE. Kann es sein das mein Mainboard eine Macke hat? Die IDE Kabel hab ich schon ausgetauscht ohne erfolg. Auch habe ich das Instalationsmedium geändert (DVD-Rom <--> CD-Rom) sowie den RAM jeweils einzeln verbaut.
Daten zu meinem System:
ASUS P4C800 –E Deluxe
P4 3.4 Ghz
ASUS Geforce 5800 FX
2x512 DDR-Ram
40 GB IDE HDD IBM
200 GB SATA HDD WD

Für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar !

Mit freundlichen Grüßen jansoch

P.S. Windows XP Pro. läuft auf dem System ohne Probleme !


----------



## gothic ghost (24. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von janosch _
> *P.S. Windows XP Pro. läuft auf dem System ohne Probleme ! *


Dein Board kann nicht kaputt sein sonst
würde nichts mehr gehen, auch dein XP nicht.  

Die Fehler  können durch defekte Archive entstehen,
und die könnten  beim Brennen der CD's + DVD's
passiert sein. . 

weil :
CRC = Cyclic Redundany Check
ist ein Verfahren zur Fehlererkennung
und Fehlerkorektur bei Datenübertragungen.

Wird bei Datenübertragungen zwischen fast 
allen Medien verwendet und meldet sich dann,
wenn zwischen den Medien
CD/DVD -> Festplatte -> Brenner, Diskette.
Sowie Modem, -> PC -> PC defekte Festplatte etc.,
und ziemlich oft bei defekten komprimierten 
Archiven Fehler auftreten.

sonst bleibt noch dieses:
ob SATA von deinen Linuxversionen unterstützt
wird oder ob es einer bedarf, weis ich nicht.


----------

